# Suggestions on 3pt tractor snowblowers



## wilson2006 (Nov 8, 2010)

We are looking to purchase an 84" snowblower for our tractor. We have a 95hp case. Our driveway is quarter mile long and we live in the snowbelt. It's not uncommon to have section of our drive with four foot drifts.

We've been looking at a Lorenz, buhler allied, farm king and martin meteor. Any suggestions? I know we want a double auger. I also read about a red devil a little... the price seems pretty high. 

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I've heard that a lot of three point snowblower are made by 1 or 2 different companies. I personally would love a PXPL by pronovost! Just got to get three loans from three different banks to pay for it! HaHa


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd love to have one but $$$$.
Here's one north of Dayton: http://dayton.craigslist.org/tls/2051394673.html
Chad


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

I've got a 1/4 mile driveway and I blow it with a 65hp Massey w/ 7' Couture blower. You want the most *RUGGED* blower you can find. The Gérard Couture I have is the ruggedest I have ever seen. 1/4" plate throughout. Some fine implements come out of Quebec.

My driveway is not paved and I invariably end up putting a lot of gravel through the blower. Once that auger drum is out of turn the blower impotent.

That's the main thing as far as I've seen. I am in a major snow belt for our region as well. Lots of neighbors have lighter guage blowers and they are all bent to crap. Mine is Model # 002 Serial #001 and there's never been a broken weld and there are NO bends or twists to speak of. It's ruggeder than hell and I love it more every year.
Good luck,
Pete


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower etc.*



wilson2006;1110159 said:


> We are looking to purchase an 84" snowblower for our tractor. We have a 95hp case. Our driveway is quarter mile long and we live in the snowbelt. It's not uncommon to have section of our drive with four foot drifts.
> 
> We've been looking at a Lorenz, buhler allied, farm king and martin meteor. Any suggestions? I know we want a double auger. I also read about a red devil a little... the price seems pretty high.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great!


Please look at the Pronovost P992 TRC model snow blower with a solid lower auger and a a top auger.

It has a full auger flighting for the lower auger and the impeller drum rotates to throw snow with out the spout and chute to the left or right if desired as standard equipment.

I do not sell them, I can tell you they are built in Canada for Canadian winter snow
and the Pronovost family has been building farm equipment for 50 plus years or so,
and they sell a lot of snow blowers due to the quality built in them with no short cuts.


----------

